# Apache Authentification gegen System Benutzer ?



## NetBull (27. Mai 2014)

Hi, 

ich bin mit mercurial im Endstadion. Also kurz vor meinem Kollaps. 

Ich möchte natürlich irgendwie die Rechte für die Repositories verwalten. Also habe ich mir gedacht ich mach was mit dem Apachen in der Art: 

```
ScriptAliasMatch        ^/hg(.*)        /var/hg/hgwebdir.cgi$1
<Directory /var/hg>
        AuthType Basic
        AuthName "Mercurial Repository"
        AuthUserFile /etc/passwd
        Require valid-user
        Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
</Directory>
```
Aber irgendwie scheint der Apache die System Benutzer nicht zu mögen. Denn der System Benutzer den ich habe kann mit der Webseite nicht umgehen. Brauche auche eine Authentifizierung wo der Besucher des Apachen die Rechte seines System-Kontos bekommt. Geht das überhaupt? Und ist es ratsam? 

Was ich erreichen möchte: Eine Repository Verwaltung auf System-Benutzer-Ebene. 

So das die Repositories per Benutzer- und Gruppen-Rechte am Verzeichnis über SSH gecloned/gepullt und gepusht werden können. Aber auch genauso im Apachen über hgweb gezeigt werden. Wenn ich dem Repo ein Recht für den Apachen klaue, dann sieht man das auch nicht. 

Also Kurzform: 
# Systembenutzer die sich mit SSH Key zum Pushen/Pullen einwählen
# Apache Besucher die aber über die System-Rechte ein Repository sehen, oder nicht

Weis hier jemand weiter?
LG NetBu||


----------



## ikosaeder (1. Juni 2014)

Apacheauthentifizierung mit der passwd geht imho nicht. Was geht ist die Verwendung von NIS Anmeldungsdaten. 
Siehe hier:
http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialApacheAddingLoginSiteProtection.html


----------



## NetBull (5. Juni 2014)

Moin, dann ist man immer gezwungen die Benutzer-Daten an zwei Stellen zu verwalten? LG NB


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Authentifizierung über Systembenutzer sollte über PAM gehen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

